# Moving to Johor Bahru



## equinoxe2027

Dear Friends,

I am new on this forum and this is my first experience as a 'to-be' expat. I will be moving to Johor Bahru very soon.

I have completely no idea how things are overthere, I will most probably have a first visit to have an idea about the place.

I have a few questions I would be glad if someone could help me:

What is the best area to stay/rent in Johor Bahru? I do not need to be in the city centre, at least somewhere quiet but with supermarkets and shopping malls not far.

What is the best solution for a car? I will be in JB for about 2 years. Is there any long term rent solution available to expats?

I will be opening an office, in view of recruiting chinese speaking people. What is the best area for an office that can cater for up to 50 employees?

Thanks for you help!


----------



## Shourya

Hi. Just wanted to check if you finally figured out the things you were looking for. I only ask because I am in the same situation. I've got an offer from a reputed company in Johor Bahru. So i am confused whether it would be a good idea to move to JB. Can you please tell me a little about the place and what/what-not to expect. I am unmarried and I live in Delhi, India.
Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## OConnel

also would like to know)


----------



## daand

Dear All,

I am actually in the same situation and will be moving to JB in end Jan, but I've lived in Penang before and live currently in Dubai, so let's see if I can give you some answers;

A good area to live depends on where you work / what you will spend, and if you want to live in the city or not. Best thing to do would be to get your company to recommend you some agents. Or find them yourself on sites like propertyguru dot com.
Prices for 1 to 2 bedroom apartments are between 1500 and 2500, from 2000 you can find a basic furnished apartment in a okay area just outside of city.
Car rental prices are unclear to me yet, although i've been told it will be around 1500 p/m.
Cant help with the 50 employees.

And for Shourya, please google for a general idea of living. Plenty of sites have blogs about expats living in Malaysia and JB.


----------



## Horus_88

daand said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am actually in the same situation and will be moving to JB in end Jan, but I've lived in Penang before and live currently in Dubai, so let's see if I can give you some answers;
> 
> A good area to live depends on where you work / what you will spend, and if you want to live in the city or not. Best thing to do would be to get your company to recommend you some agents. Or find them yourself on sites like propertyguru dot com.
> Prices for 1 to 2 bedroom apartments are between 1500 and 2500, from 2000 you can find a basic furnished apartment in a okay area just outside of city.
> Car rental prices are unclear to me yet, although i've been told it will be around 1500 p/m.
> Cant help with the 50 employees.
> 
> And for Shourya, please google for a general idea of living. Plenty of sites have blogs about expats living in Malaysia and JB.


Would love to know your experience and comparison between Dubai and Malaysia
Regards,


----------

